# [Thai NR] 4x4 single 35.61 - Asia Konvittayayotin



## asiahyoo1997 (Jun 25, 2011)

And 4x4 OLL parity 35.93


----------



## Julian (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice  Congrats on the NR.


----------



## Forte (Jun 25, 2011)

people are getting reaaaally fast at 4x4


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 25, 2011)

How were the averages?


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jun 26, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> How were the averages?


42.06


----------

